# Southwest Desert?



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

If you had 17 elk points what would be your top units? Would southwest desert be one? Looking for a good unit with good opportunity. My dad has been putting in for the san juan but has hit the point he wants it over with. Thanks for your input in advance.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

It would be the SW Desert for me.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

pheaz, a couple quick thoughts.

Last 2 years in a row I've talked to guys with SW Desert rifle tags,
While they harvest bulls, They were pretty explicit how difficult it was compared
to just a few years ago.. AND, 17 points may NOT get in the bonus tags this year..

If I had 17 points I know were I'd throw them....Boulder!------End of story!

And if your dad drew that tag, I'd be glad to tell you what I know down there


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

A couple thoughts, from my limited experience-- 

The SW Des can be tough. The elk are there, but it is harder than in the past.

Goofy is correct on the Boulder being better, in my opinion. But it can be a tough place to learn and isn't overly friendly to glassing. 

Why not just try for a Wasatch Premium tag. Then you are hunting your backyard, a unit you know better than 90% of the other hunters, scouting at will, and enjoying the hunt rather than the drive. And you know how good the late hunt might be. With 17 points this year, he would be in the running for a bonus tag. Sounds a lot more fun than driving 4+ hours one way to scout/hunt. With your knowledge, I'd wager he'd kill a higher scoring bull (if he is after score) on the Wasatch and he'd have more fun doing it.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Good thought packout. Dumb question here, would the premium include the late hunt also? And you say bonus tag explain please? I'm lookin at the inch game that's why San Juan has been top choice as of late. I would say mid 50 to 75 would very much please the hunter. (And the experience of coarse). I do have a lot of spots on the Wasatch but the 20 to 30inch mark seem to be the most popular.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

The premium tag allows the tag holder to hunt all seasons on the unit. The bonus tag I referred to was 1/2 the tags which are reserved for the highest point holders applying in the unit. Looks like last year, he'd have a 90% chance of drawing. I know many guys over the years that drew the SJ, SW, Boulder, Pahvant, etc... (the best units) and shot sub 320 bulls. I am a big believer in hunting ares you know and sometimes it is hard to know the animal behavior on a one week hunt with limited scouting. Anyway, whatever he decides I wish him the best and he'll have a great hunt with his son(s).


----------



## clean pass through (Nov 26, 2007)

If you don't know the Boulder I wouldn't put in for it. Scouting is real hard if you dont know the patterns of the different herds. 

With that being said my Dads hunt and mine the year before that were a blast. 

If you have enouph to draw the premium tag for the wasatch, (and know the unit) that is what I would do.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Packout? Do you have a link to verify all 4 hunts with the premium? And thanks to all who have replied there's a still a few good guys on CWN.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

From the 2013 application guide book:

Premium hunts
Permit fee: Resident $513, Nonresident $1,505
Hunt # Hunt name Season dates
3117 South Slope, Diamond Mtn All Limited Entry Seasons
3118 Southwest Desert All Limited Entry Seasons
3119 Wasatch Mtns All Limited Entry Seasons3120 West Desert, Deep Creek (new hunt) All Limited Entry Seasons


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Sweet thx goof


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I'd be all over that premium Wasatch if i had the points. You know it well enough to get a monster, pheaz. Maybe in your back yard :lol:


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

martymcfly73 said:


> I'd be all over that premium Wasatch if i had the points. You know it well enough to get a monster, pheaz. Maybe in your back yard :lol:


Good call mcfly


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

pheaz, arent you the guy that hunted 83 days on the wasatch last year and never even seen an elk?
you know what they look like, right?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

chet said:


> pheaz, arent you the guy that hunted 83 days on the wasatch last year and never even seen an elk?
> you know what they look like, right?


Big, black with palm type antlers right? They can be called in by mooing I'm told.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

The premium Wasatch hunt has ONE BIG PERK this year.....

Late season November hunt added on..This rifle hunt SMOKES the September
hunt on the Wasatch...There's a reason it only lasted 2 years on the Wasatch :!: 
My,my, what short memories our game managment has :shock: 

Nebo too, UNBELIEVABLE


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

martymcfly73 said:


> chet said:
> 
> 
> > pheaz, arent you the guy that hunted 83 days on the wasatch last year and never even seen an elk?
> ...


^^Yes this ^^ I was lookin for a triple front with a decent palm.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

who needs a tag? just hook up with martymcfly and he'll take you back in time and you can poach all the bulls you want...... just be sure to get back in the delorean before the po po catches you!


----------

